# My Boer does have finally kidded!!!!



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

6 out of 8 of my does have kidded!!! I have a total of 10 kids so far 5 Doelings, and 5 Bucklings.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Woohooo!! Nice kids, nice ratio! They didn't all go the same day did they?


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

More pictures


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Woohooo!! Nice kids, nice ratio! They didn't all go the same day did they?


Thanks, and No thank goodness. I don't know what I would have done!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You have been very busy haven't you.

They are adorable.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! They are SOOOO precious! Congratulations! What beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Last pictures until my other two does kid!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Love them black heads!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks I love them too, I only got one black head the other is a black paint. The last picture is my absolute favorite!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute crop of kids!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Cute cute cute!
Congrats on all the healthy babies!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So you put your favorite in your avatar? Have you named him/her yet?


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yup, and no. I really don't name my goats, the only name they get are from distinguishing characteristics/ colors. So like the mom is our only black head so her name is Negra, or one of our foundation does had crooked horns so her name was Cuernos gachos, etc. . . .


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Finally, My kidding season is finished!! My last doe kidded to two huge twin doelings, that are almost identical.  

This bring my total to 
7 doelings
7 bucklings 

And three of the bucks I've put dehorning paste on so hopefully I get some good show weathers.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

beautiful babies!!!! Waiting on my own doe to have me some!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Love the long ears! Cute babies! Congratulations! 
I envy the mountains in the background! I used to live in 
Colorado- I sure miss mountains...


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks!! and Yea I love the mountains they are my sense of direction. I live in Colorado and I'm surrounded by mountains.


----------

